# Revamped Site!



## ironsidephoto (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello, all!
Just letting people know that I've pretty much completely redone my website.  You should check it out and tell me what i should change/fix.
I'm working on figuring out how to set up a purchasing thing with paypal, but it's kind of tricky to set it up with the flash galleries--any tips?
The design still isn't how I really want it, but it's much better than my previous site.
Thanks!

http://ironsidephotography.com


----------



## ironsidephoto (Mar 27, 2007)

come on, now!
this is a pretty sad response. is it really that bad?


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 27, 2007)

hmm, i am sort of in a hurry this morning, so i cannot comment much ....

seems easy to navigate, but the opening pages hardly have any contrast on my laptop screen. so i actually cannot see much there 

the galleries are fine though.


----------



## mr e (Mar 27, 2007)

Very very dark, almost looks muddled, try some other, more contrasting colors against your dark background.

This is just one of my peeves, but why show us a site that says "Under Construction" instead of the final thing 

This is something I've noticed on quite a few sites, try integrating SimpleViewer into your site instead of sending users to a whole new page, consistency is good.

I would also remove the spaces from your file names "slide bw.htm", just good practice.

Your pull down menus have a black background and black text, leaves things pretty unreadable unless they're highlighted, and your drop downs are *huge*!

Aside from that it looks pretty good, and if you need any help let me know


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Mar 27, 2007)

> Very very dark, almost looks muddled, try some other, more contrasting colors against your dark background.


I gotta agree with Mr. E... my 38-year-old eyes were having a little trouble with the darkness.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Apr 12, 2007)

thanks for your input.

i fixed up some stuff, so check it out and see if it's any better!


----------



## mr e (Apr 12, 2007)

Well, the text is brighter and quite a bit easier to read

You should try to integrate SimpleViewer into your website so we don't lose the navigation and general layout of the site, consistency is key

Your pull down menus are still huge, and the text *and* background are both black, so it's impossible to read without highlighting the element

I would also work for a more laid out approach for your "Purchasing" section than just straight down the page

Good layout though, just try to keep everything consistent between pages, and change the pull down font color and you should be good to go


----------



## ironsidephoto (Apr 12, 2007)

the thing is, the drop downs work in both safari and camino and ie, but not in firefox--i can't figure it out.
Still working on integrating simpleviewer.


----------



## mr e (Apr 12, 2007)

I just tested IE7 and the drop downs are smaller, but it's still black on black, try adding to your CSS

.item > option
{
     color: #FFF;
}

If you need any help let me know


----------



## ironsidephoto (Apr 12, 2007)

<p align="left" class="style26"><span class="style10">Print Size Options &amp; Prices:</span><span class="item style10">
                    <select name="select" class="item">
                      <option value="0" selected="selected">---</option>
                      <option value="2">4x5 - $10.00</option>
                      <option value="2">4x6 - $12.00</option>
                      <option value="3">4x10 - $13.00</option>
                      <option value="4">5x5 - $15.00</option>
                      <option value="5">5x7 - $20.00</option>
                      <option value="6">5x10 - $21.00</option>
                      <option value="7">5x30 - $22.00</option>
                      <option value="8">7x10 - $25.00</option>
                      <option value="9">8x8 - $35.00</option>
                      <option value="10">8x10 - $40.00</option>
                      <option value="11">8x12 - $45.00</option>
                      <option value="12">9x12 - $46.00</option>
                      <option value="13">10x10 - $50.00</option>
                      <option value="14">10x13 - $50.00</option>
                      <option value="15">10x15 - $50.00</option>
                      <option value="16">11x14 - $55.00</option>
                      <option value="17">11x16 - $60.00</option>
                      <option value="18">12x12 - $65.00</option>
                      <option value="19">12x18 - $80.00</option>
                      <option value="20">12x24 - $85.00</option>
                      <option value="21">15x30 - $90.00</option>
                      <option value="22">16x20 - $90.00</option>
                      <option value="23">16x24 - $95.00</option>
                      <option value="24">20x20 - $95.00</option>
                      <option value="25">20x24 - $95.00</option>
                      <option value="26">20x30 - $100.00</option>
                      <option value="27">24x30 - $115.00</option>
                      <option value="28">24x36 - $120.00</option>
                      <option value="29">30x30 - $130.00</option>
                      <option value="30">30x40 - $140.00</option>
                      <option value="31">30x45 - $150.00</option>
                    </select>
                  </span></p>

that's the html for the first drop down--where should i add that piece of code? it's just odd, it works in some browsers and not in others.


----------



## ironsidephoto (Apr 12, 2007)

i just realized you said in the css, sorry.
now you can read the text, but it still looks different than in other browsers (could someone look and compare and see what i'm talking about?)
thanks.


----------



## mr e (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm not sure what you mean looks different, but if you mean the minor details of the text I wouldn't worry too much about it. If you mean the size of the pull down menus, I'd look at the padding here, looks like the browsers interpret it differently

.item {
    background: #030303 url(img/bgitem.gif) repeat-x;
    padding: 8px 10px;
}


----------



## ironsidephoto (Apr 13, 2007)

already have that in my css, but thanks. i guess i'll j ust leave it as it is, it's not a big deal really.


----------



## zendianah (Apr 13, 2007)

I like your portfolio.. Not digging your home page.


----------



## mr e (Apr 13, 2007)

ironsidephoto said:


> already have that in my css, but thanks. i guess i'll j ust leave it as it is, it's not a big deal really.



No I meant that entry in your CSS is probably what's causing the pull down menus to look different, so if you want them to look the same in both browsers you might try messing with the padding defined in .item


----------

